# Ho mollato la famiglia



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

Quella dove sono nata e cresciuta,parenti vari,i tanti cugini rompicoglioni,le zie che mi sballavano con la solita frase di quando mi sposo ecc ecc..un silenzio meraviglioso,se potessi lascerei anche il lavoro,mi sto organizzando,uso pochissimo il cell,preferisco il pc per certe cose,il mondo è impazzito...


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

e quindi?


----------



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

quindi nulla...dovevo citare versi danteschi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2021)

No ... però...magari visto che ci hai annunciato la tua decisione magari spiegala...cosa ti ha portato ad abbandonare tutti?hai fratelli?o sei figlia unica?
La decisione di mollare il colpo l avrai maturata nel tempo...non è che una si alza al mattino e dice ok mi stanno tutti sul cazzo e li mollo...
Però non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> quindi nulla...dovevo citare versi danteschi?


no, ma visto che sei nuova ed ancora non conosciamo nulla della tua storia, sarebbe carino sapere se è solo una questione che te la menavano col matrimonio, ma a sti punto avremmo tutti dovuto mollare la famiglia da mo....


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> Quella dove sono nata e cresciuta,parenti vari,i tanti cugini rompicoglioni,le zie che mi sballavano con la solita frase di quando mi sposo ecc ecc..


----------



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ... però...magari visto che ci hai annunciato la tua decisione magari spiegala...cosa ti ha portato ad abbandonare tutti?hai fratelli?o sei figlia unica?
> La decisione di mollare il colpo l avrai maturata nel tempo...non è che una si alza al mattino e dice ok mi stanno tutti sul cazzo e li mollo...
> Però non siamo tutti uguali


No,già ero fuori casa da tempo,ma poi ho deciso di tagliare i ponti definitivamente,sul cazzo già mi stavano tutti,le famiglie da serie tv non mi sono mai piaciute.


----------



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no, ma visto che sei nuova ed ancora non conosciamo nulla della tua storia, sarebbe carino sapere se è solo una questione che te la menavano col matrimonio, ma a sti punto avremmo tutti dovuto mollare la famiglia da mo....


Ho sempre odiato le famiglie zombie,poi sono sempre stata quella che viene chiamata la pecora nera perchè non mi adeguavo ai riti tribali.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> No,già ero fuori casa da tempo,ma poi ho deciso di tagliare i ponti definitivamente,sul cazzo già mi stavano tutti,le famiglie da serie tv non mi sono mai piaciute.


Maahhh avrai avuto i tuoi buoni motivi...
Le famiglie da serie TV non ti piacciono?
Tipo la famiglia Addams?
PS cosa sono i riti tribali?
Ai miei figli non li ho mai proposti...
Ma magari potrebbero essere interessanti...


----------



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maahhh avrai avuto i tuoi buoni motivi...
> Le famiglie da serie TV non ti piacciono?
> Tipo la famiglia Addams?
> PS cosa sono i riti tribali?
> ...


i riti sono quelle riunioni di parenti che vedi una volta l'anno e vogliono sapere tutto nei minimi particolari,gli abbracci, i baci falsi,le occhiate fulminanti, sono il vomito che risale periodicamente, purtroppo non riesco mai a trattenere la mia rabbia e quando capita non faccio prigionieri...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> i riti sono quelle riunioni di parenti che vedi una volta l'anno e vogliono sapere tutto nei minimi particolari,gli abbracci, i baci falsi,le occhiate fulminanti, sono il vomito che risale periodicamente, purtroppo non riesco mai a trattenere la mia rabbia e quando capita non faccio prigionieri...


ci sono famiglie e famiglie. Presumo la tua fosse asfissiante


----------



## patroclo (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> i riti sono quelle riunioni di parenti che vedi una volta l'anno e vogliono sapere tutto nei minimi particolari,gli abbracci, i baci falsi,le occhiate fulminanti, sono il vomito che risale periodicamente, purtroppo non riesco mai a trattenere la mia rabbia e quando capita non faccio prigionieri...


Suppongo tu sia molto giovane, o almeno lo spero .... in caso contrario dovresti fare "pace" con certi atteggiamenti, che non vuol dire accettarli e/o subirli. Altrimenti, anticipo il consiglio di @Brunetta, e vai in terapia


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Suppongo tu sia molto giovane, o almeno lo spero .... in caso contrario dovresti fare "pace" con certi atteggiamenti, che non vuol dire accettarli e/o subirli. Altrimenti, anticipo il consiglio di @Brunetta, e vai in terapia


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> i riti sono quelle riunioni di parenti che vedi una volta l'anno e vogliono sapere tutto nei minimi particolari,gli abbracci, i baci falsi,le occhiate fulminanti, sono il vomito che risale periodicamente, purtroppo non riesco mai a trattenere la mia rabbia e quando capita non faccio prigionieri...


Esatto! E magari di questi tempi ti rompono pure i coglioni con il vaccino

E quando ti vaccini, ma quando lo fai il vaccino.. oh mi raccomando il vaccino eh?

E che palle


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Suppongo tu sia molto giovane, o almeno lo spero .... in caso contrario dovresti fare "pace" con certi atteggiamenti, che non vuol dire accettarli e/o subirli. Altrimenti, anticipo il consiglio di @Brunetta, e vai in terapia


basta con sta strage di cerbiatti


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> Ho sempre odiato le famiglie zombie,poi sono sempre stata quella che viene chiamata la pecora nera perchè non mi adeguavo ai riti tribali.


insomma hai 23 anni al massimo


----------



## salmonella (4 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto! E magari di questi tempi ti rompono pure i coglioni con il vaccino
> 
> E quando ti vaccini, ma quando lo fai il vaccino.. oh mi raccomando il vaccino eh?
> 
> E che palle


per carità...no comment


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> Quella dove sono nata e cresciuta,parenti vari,i tanti cugini rompicoglioni,le zie che mi sballavano con la solita frase di quando mi sposo ecc ecc..un silenzio meraviglioso,se potessi lascerei anche il lavoro,mi sto organizzando,uso pochissimo il cell,preferisco il pc per certe cose,il mondo è impazzito...


credo sia, più o meno, quello che hanno provato i tuoi genitori alla tua stessa età.
Proveranno lo stesso i tuoi figli 
Insomma, tutto normale.


----------



## patroclo (4 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta con sta strage di cerbiatti


...e il ragù allora con cosa dovrei farlo??!?!??!?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e il ragù allora con cosa dovrei farlo??!?!??!?


Con la soia 
Sicuramente meglio!


----------



## patroclo (4 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con la soia
> Sicuramente meglio!


...ho detto ragù!!! 
che di per se è una cosa santa

se volevo parlare di una cosa con cose dentro avrei usato un altro nome


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...ho detto ragù!!!
> che di per se è una cosa santa
> 
> se volevo parlare di una cosa con cose dentro avrei usato un altro nome


Non volevo mancare di fede
Ma non mangiando carne....suggerivo un' alternativa...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...ho detto ragù!!!
> che di per se è una cosa santa
> 
> se volevo parlare di una cosa con cose dentro avrei usato un altro nome


Cinghiali? A Roma si trovano freschi.


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e il ragù allora con cosa dovrei farlo??!?!??!?


col cinghiale.  dicono che ce ne siano tanti a giro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> col cinghiale.  dicono che ce ne siano tanti a giro


Mi hai copiata, ammettilo!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai copiata, ammettilo!


Voi due in fondo vi amate


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

ma anche no


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no


Non fare il timido come tuo solito


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2021)

io sono timido.  però anche no lo stesso


----------

